# Excellent RTC Video



## Cryozombie (Jan 2, 2010)

Many good points in this video.


----------



## K831 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep, good vid.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 2, 2010)

Seen this in another forum, dang good vid for sure.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 2, 2010)

Hadn'd seen that yet, thanks for posting it.  Pretty good vid...

A couple of off-topic observations:
1-those poor altar-boys in Shreveport just weren't having a good day, tried two businesses and ran into two CCW holders...gotta love it. 

2-The lady at 9:14 needs to learn how to properly grip a pistol.


----------

